# Father-in-law's injuries to the face



## emr454 (Apr 25, 2012)

This happened about 2 weeks ago and I was reluctant to post it here, but if it can save someone from getting hurt or worse then it'll be worth it.

My father in law has been cutting wood for about 40 years with an old Pioneer P-40. He is always careful and had never had any injures until now. He was out back cutting wood and the tip got caught and threw the saw back at his face. Broke his nose, broke a sinus cavity, knocked out a couple teeth, tore a tear duct, and he ended up with about 100 stitches. He got cut from just under hie eye down across his lips to his chin. If not for his eyeglasses he most certainly would have lost his right eye. 

Granted, he is at fault to some degree for not wearing a face shield/helmet, but it was just a freak thing that happened.

Long story short, wear PPE! It isn't worth risking your life for $150 worth of chaps, gloves and helmet. It's a hell of a lot cheaper than an ER visit, not counting the $12/mile ambulance charge. Please guys, wear it if you have it!

Eric


----------



## JIMMYTreeWizard (Apr 26, 2012)

And get it if you don't!


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, I hope he gets well fast without complications. He'll sure have some impressive battle scars to show the guys at the pub.
Get him a PPE set and duct tape it to his P40 so he has no excuses when he goes cutting again...!!!

SA


----------



## gtsawyer (Apr 26, 2012)

And get him a chainsaw with a kick-back brake.

I don't think I would've yet been injured by kickback, but I've had plenty of times when the brake locked the chain when the saw started to come up on me. One of the better safety features to be added to saws in my opinion.


----------



## emr454 (Apr 26, 2012)

SpiralAcacia said:


> Sorry to hear that, I hope he gets well fast without complications. He'll sure have some impressive battle scars to show the guys at the pub.
> Get him a PPE set and duct tape it to his P40 so he has no excuses when he goes cutting again...!!!
> 
> SA



I dont think im going to let him use his saw anymore unless he has PPE on.




gtsawyer said:


> And get him a chainsaw with a kick-back brake.
> 
> I don't think I would've yet been injured by kickback, but I've had plenty of times when the brake locked the chain when the saw started to come up on me. One of the better safety features to be added to saws in my opinion.



I'm currently trying to decide what to get when I get the money. I know I like the stihls, but I'd like to try a husky, but dolmar makes a nice saw too... too many decisions

Eric


----------



## Angelos (Apr 27, 2012)

I wish quick recovery. What can I say, always wear PPE.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 27, 2012)

emr454 said:


> This happened about 2 weeks ago and I was reluctant to post it here, but if it can save someone from getting hurt or worse then it'll be worth it.
> 
> My father in law has been cutting wood for about 40 years with an old Pioneer P-40. He is always careful and had never had any injures until now. He was out back cutting wood and the tip got caught and threw the saw back at his face. Broke his nose, broke a sinus cavity, knocked out a couple teeth, tore a tear duct, and he ended up with about 100 stitches. He got cut from just under hie eye down across his lips to his chin. If not for his eyeglasses he most certainly would have lost his right eye.
> 
> ...



Damn thats really sucks i'm praying for him i'm going first thing in the AM and buy some PPE gear. Sorry to hear about you Father in law.


----------



## emr454 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!

It's been a little over two weeks now but he's pretty much back to normal with just a couple scars and a missing tooth. He's definitely got someone above looking out for him.

In the past I'd never thought twice about using a brake-less saw, but now I dont want to even though I have all the PPE


----------



## Bermie (May 1, 2012)

Sorry about your Dad, here's wishing him well and a speedy recovery...a similar thing happened to me two weeks ago, but I was positioned OUT of the kickback zone.
Its my mantra...'Stay out of the kickback zone'
I was cutting a stressed piece of timber, the splintered bits bounced the saw up, the tip hit a small branch and WHIZZZ, the bar went past my ear.
The intertia brake did not engage and my left hand was on the side bar so was not in a position to activate the chain brake.
I was wearing full PPE, but made sure I was standing well to the side before the cut as I could see the possibility for kickback and as a consequence I am uninjured and able to type this!


----------

